# Snake Cake



## koubee (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey everyone,

My son turns 6 this friday and i was going to attempt to make his cake...... 
He is having a reptile themed party.....of course.
The cake i was hoping to make will be in the shape of a snake but i am a bit stumped as to how i'm going to do this. 
Dose anyone have any idea how i could do this? (I'm sure some of you are crafty in the kitchen)

Thanks 
Liz


----------



## Magpie (Apr 25, 2007)

Either bake a large block cake and cut it into a snake shape, bake a heap of cupcakes and form them into a snake shape and ice them or bake a normal shaped cake and ice a picture of a snake on the top.


----------



## Magpie (Apr 25, 2007)

Ahh, here you go... bake or buy some ring shaped cakes and cut them in half

http://familyfun.go.com/recipes/special/cake/cake_snake/


----------



## Mork (Apr 25, 2007)

Hmmm i think ive seen one made from a few of those doughnut shaped sponge forms?! cut it down the middle and slide half down to make s-bends. As for the head and the tail....dunno...maybe just need a little carving on some smaller squares of cake?


----------



## koubee (Apr 25, 2007)

Geez thanks for that Magpie. Just what i needed........


----------



## Mork (Apr 25, 2007)

grr magpie! steal my thunder!


----------



## Mork (Apr 25, 2007)

oh yea and koubee...pics or it didnt happen!


----------



## koubee (Apr 25, 2007)

Ok this looks to be rather easy. Thanks guys


----------



## koubee (Apr 25, 2007)

pics for sure...............but only if it turns out OK.


----------



## Rennie (Apr 25, 2007)

Or if you want something realy quick and easy, just make a plain cake and put lolly snakes, etc. all over it. Less exciting though.


----------



## bulla_iia (Apr 25, 2007)

Sorry Koubee I was stuck on the Ice Hockey Playoffs on Foxtel. Yeah you shouldnt have a problem, if you can get medium sized bread tins. that way they are long and lender rectangles. bake about 4 or 5 of them (depends how long you want your cake to be). for a base to cut your long cake on double up some cardboard then decorate with artificial grass, I have some spare at the house if you want to swing by and get some, I am off to drop off a snake today, but amanda is home if you want it. so when your cake pieces are finished, let cool obvioulsy and then at the ends cut the desired angle to form your slither pattern to the next block of cake. This will give it a uniform no gap pattern, then with sharp knife trim your corners at the top along the edge, to give the roundness to the body. The icing will fill any gaps. Now if you want a coiled snake, that is a bit more tidious but can be done. Oh yeah and not sure if you got the email reply but Amanda and I will be there for the party.


----------



## koubee (Apr 25, 2007)

Hmm now a coiled snake would look good........


----------



## shamous1 (Apr 25, 2007)

*One Word - Chocolate Ripple Cake*

This is by far the easist to make. A heap of Chocolate biscuits and even more cream.

STick them together and then you can put either food dye, sprinkles etc etc for markings.

Very easy, no stress and yummy as all hell.


DONT BAKE - WHIP


----------



## koubee (Apr 25, 2007)

Ahhhhh yes, that's yummy. Hmmm getting hungry.


----------



## bulla_iia (Apr 25, 2007)

LOL shamous, stop with simplicity and lets get back to the complicated world of coiled snake cakes......Ok I am really gone this time Koubee


----------



## shamous1 (Apr 25, 2007)

*Kids*

Hi mate. There is nothing in life that is simple when you have kids. Every idiot here with kids knows that.:lol:


----------



## cement (Apr 25, 2007)

I want a snake cake now!


----------



## hazzard (Apr 25, 2007)

My kids made me this BHP cake for my Birthday this year. The black icing was a treat, it goes right through you literally! lol


----------



## Mork (Apr 25, 2007)

lol how cute....but i spotted a problem with it...there's only 3 candles. Did you hide the other 50-60? 

oh and is that a dingo?


----------



## hazzard (Apr 25, 2007)

hhhaaahhhhhaaaaaahhhaaaaaaa. No not a dingo!


----------



## koubee (Apr 25, 2007)

Very cool cake, hmmmm that looks the easiest, anyone know how i'd do a coiled snake?


And how did they make the black colouring? Can you buy black food colouring?


----------



## bubba (Apr 25, 2007)

my sister has a kids cake book, i can see if she has a snake one in there if you like


----------



## hazzard (Apr 25, 2007)

Just cut a circular butter cake (whole in middle) in half and join together in an s shape with some icing!

Black icing comes in powder form from a proper cake shop, cake decorating supplies or place like that!

Licorice forked tounge!

Cheers


----------



## shamous1 (Apr 25, 2007)

*Don't go Licorice*

Avoid if possible as not all kids like the taste of it. And as Hazzard said, Toilet may get a bit blocked up later on when it goes through the system. :lol: 

You can get all sorts of food colourings. Try and specialty shop or deli etc. You've got that little Plaza neaqr you maybe something in there.


----------



## bredli84 (Apr 25, 2007)

shamous1 said:


> This is by far the easist to make. A heap of Chocolate biscuits and even more cream.
> 
> STick them together and then you can put either food dye, sprinkles etc etc for markings.
> 
> ...



DAMN! beat me to it, choc ripple is the most under-rated cake around!


----------



## shamous1 (Apr 25, 2007)

*Yes it is*



bredli84 said:


> DAMN! beat me to it, choc ripple is the most under-rated cake around!



A person who has the same exotic tastes as mine:lol:


----------



## koubee (Apr 25, 2007)

Hmm lots of great suggestions, thanks guys


----------



## bubba (Apr 25, 2007)

i make choc ripple cake, its a fav in my house


----------



## koubee (Apr 25, 2007)

choc ripple is now starting to look very good


----------



## bubba (Apr 25, 2007)

it will be popular, very very nice


----------



## shamous1 (Apr 25, 2007)

*Here's some pics*

Here's some I prepared earlier.:lol: :shock:


----------



## cement (Apr 25, 2007)

Cake master!!!


----------



## weptyle (Apr 25, 2007)

i made this cake at school, its called a yulle log..


----------



## slim6y (Apr 25, 2007)

weptyle said:


> i made this cake at school, its called a yulle log..



And you could hide the snake cake underneath it - like a hide of sort 

And Hazzard... are you only three? I thought you were older than that - you seemed so much more mature 

I think i will make wholemeal snake pastry puffs for the little boy today  they're nice and healthy with a good twist of mince meat in the middle!!!


----------



## shamous1 (Apr 25, 2007)

*Are those?*

Are those Magic Mushies hanging out the sides.:shock: 

Is it a Yule cake or a hash cake:lol:


----------



## weptyle (Apr 25, 2007)

shamous1 said:


> Are those Magic Mushies hanging out the sides.:shock:
> 
> Is it a Yule cake or a hash cake:lol:


 
yeah they are magic mushrooms on the side of the cake :lol:

cheers 

jarryd


----------



## Forensick (Apr 25, 2007)

one of the cakes i made for a client (me chef ROAR)
was kind of like a coiled cake....

basicly, go for 4 or 5 round cakes (not too high, like 5cm tops thickness)

when they cool stack them on top of each other

like this

[[[[]]]]
[[[[[[[[]]]]]]]]]
[[[[[[[[[[[[]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]
[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]
[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]

from there it would be quite easy to carc into a snake shape (making the top piece the head...

if ou want to get intricate (like i would)
dye some white chocolate, melt it, and spread it out on baking paper REALLY thin, then cut into scales (i have never done anything like that before, but i imagine it would be quite easy once i worked out how).

then ice the cake with a ganache, then use tweezers to put the scales on....

depending on where you are located, when the birthday is, and if you want to pay someone else to do it, i may be able to help you


EDIT: you see what i mean with the stacking, but it changed my format (like a wedding cake)


----------



## Bryony (Apr 25, 2007)

I am willing to volunteer as official cake taste tester 

I know what kind of cake i'm having next year!


----------



## Magpie (Apr 25, 2007)

A round cake, carve a spiral shape into the top to make a coiled snake?


----------



## koubee (Apr 25, 2007)

I too am in Melbourne, Forensick...........................party is THIS Friday. (2 days).
Going to try and make the 3rd one in the post up higher that shamous posted. Not sure that it'll look like that but i'll give it a good go.


----------



## grimbeny (Apr 25, 2007)

I think that third one is the best. Maybe u should go for some aussie snake colours though.


----------



## Forensick (Apr 25, 2007)

some advice.... don't make it bigger than your fridge.....

it screws me up all the time (used to cool rooms).

if you are going to make 2 different ring cakes for it... remember to make 2 different flavours....

i would recomend a white mud cake with raspberry through it, like viens...
stuff like that always goes down well with boys parties....

and recipe/cooking help. just PM me


----------



## shamous1 (Apr 25, 2007)

*Pics*



koubee said:


> I too am in Melbourne, Forensick...........................party is THIS Friday. (2 days).
> Going to try and make the 3rd one in the post up higher that shamous posted. Not sure that it'll look like that but i'll give it a good go.



I'm pretty sure your cake will be a hit. BUT just in case (as we can't be there or taste it) I want pics or it did'nt happen. Just like a good tag pic. Proof is in the pudding or in your case cake.:lol:


----------



## koubee (Apr 25, 2007)

Pics definatley............


----------



## bubba (Apr 25, 2007)

if ya need any help liz, just let me know


----------



## koubee (Apr 27, 2007)

OK cake is underway, i went with a choc. cake as it's my sons favorite.
So far i have baked it, just waiting for it to cool so i can start the fun bit.
I'll take a pic of it so far...


----------



## koubee (Apr 27, 2007)

cake so far............open to suggestions


----------



## Chris89 (Apr 27, 2007)

What colour icing are you going to put on it? and..

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOUR SON


----------



## Chris1 (Apr 27, 2007)

that chocolate ripple cake sounds like something i have to try this weekend,..!!!!

just plain chocolate bikkies like the gollywog ones (sorry if theyre not called that anywmore,..)


----------



## OuZo (Apr 27, 2007)

I made a snake cake a few years back...dunno if I still have the pics but if I do they'll be at home. I tried to make it into a red belly with icing as black as I could make it and red smarties all down the sides for the red tummy. I also dyed some coconut green and spread that around it like grass lol. Because I made it so dark it ended up loking a bit like a big poo :lol:. Perhaps a gtp is the way to go? :lol:


----------



## bubba (Apr 27, 2007)

chris, the biscuits are called choc ripple biscuits


----------



## koubee (Apr 27, 2007)

ok it is a GTS, was ment to be a GTP but it didn't turn out like that.
Posting pics asap..................looks good


----------



## koubee (Apr 27, 2007)

HERE IT IS..........................Its pretty good for me, it took me nearly all day to make it.




MY GTS Cake


----------



## bubba (Apr 27, 2007)

looks great liz, well done


----------



## Mork (Apr 27, 2007)

Good stuff! hows the little guy like it?


----------



## militant_vixen (Apr 27, 2007)

AHAHA Thats awesome well done


----------



## Bryony (Apr 27, 2007)

Nice!
can you make me one?


----------



## Nappy (Apr 27, 2007)

OuZo said:


> Because I made it so dark it ended up loking a bit like a big poo :lol:. Perhaps a gtp is the way to go? :lol:


 
PMSL



Cake looks great koubee!!!


----------



## Forensick (Apr 27, 2007)

nice....

was the raspberry white choc mud cake too complicated


----------



## Tsidasa (Apr 27, 2007)

haha yay it's looks great, i want that cake for my birthday!!


----------



## tooben (Apr 27, 2007)

http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t99/steve1_012/bdayparty008.jpg my bday cake


----------



## shamous1 (Apr 27, 2007)

*Looks great*

Hi Liz,

It looks great. The first pic worried me a bit as it looked like a giant turd:lol: . Much better with all the extra's on it. Mail me a piece over.


----------



## Magpie (Apr 27, 2007)

Well done


----------



## bulla_iia (Apr 27, 2007)

outcome of the cake and the snakebusters party was great, 20 kids screaming, so it made it sound like there were 70 their. Good job liz you can organize my birthday next time.


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Apr 27, 2007)

wow, i feel like makeing a snake cake now!!!! infact i might just do it.... will post pics when its done!


----------



## Chrisreptile (Apr 27, 2007)

well done on the cake liz, it looks really good.


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Apr 27, 2007)

snake cake is made, will ice in the morning and put up pics! lol i cant beleive i did this and even went down to coles just beofre they shut at 9 to get food colouring! lol


----------



## koubee (Apr 27, 2007)

Good On ya Matt, my snake cake turned out really well, the whole icing it part is a bit tricky, i found the key is "thick icing".
Great party i am now knackered...............lol
Thanks to those who came........................


----------



## shamous1 (Apr 28, 2007)

*Cooks*

Looks like everyone is turning into right little Pastry Chefs.

Might have to give it a go myself but have no birthdays coming up. The wife does'nt like me getting in the kitchen, not because I can't cook but because of the nuclear disaster that is washed up afterwards.


----------



## koubee (Apr 28, 2007)

i had green icing from one end of the kitchen to the other...........LOL

Still attempting to clean up.


----------



## shamous1 (Apr 28, 2007)

*Trouble*

At least you don't have to answer to anyone, bar your better half is.:lol: As we all know that it's your kitchen but his house.:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## koubee (Apr 28, 2007)

My house, my kitchen, he has the study which i am due to claim soon and he also has his garage and shed......................what more dose he need.


----------



## happy_life (Apr 28, 2007)

Now I want a cake for my birthday party.....

well with 3hrs to go before it starts I better run down to coles to see if they have donut cakes. I'm inspired.


----------



## shamous1 (Apr 28, 2007)

*Right*



koubee said:


> My house, my kitchen, he has the study which i am due to claim soon and he also has his garage and shed......................what more dose he need.



Yeah right. That's what I let my wife think as well:lol:


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Apr 28, 2007)

koubee said:


> Good On ya Matt, my snake cake turned out really well



my hat comes off to you!!! my cake is CRAP! lol

havent made a tounge yet, but i probably wont bother coz im crap! lol 

see the joins?! hahahaha

ahwell, i tried! 

and i tried to give him a yellow belly like a GTP but it didnt work......

however, the thing i like the best was i swirled red food colouring in the cake mix before i cooked it so when you cut him he bleeds.... lol i know im sick! 

heres My Green Worm lol


----------



## Just_Joshin (Apr 28, 2007)

MoreliaMatt said:


> my hat comes off to you!!! my cake is CRAP! lol
> 
> havent made a tounge yet, but i probably wont bother coz im crap! lol
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA.......Go GTP GO.....The funniest part is you used a ribbed donut cake so he looks like one very thin and hungry GTP with all his ribs showing.

LOL, good effort though......i think i may just have to give it a crack!!!


----------



## shamous1 (Apr 28, 2007)

*Awesome*

Looks brilliant. An artistic bunch of herpers are'nt you all!


----------



## koubee (Apr 29, 2007)

Matt that looks like a pretty good effort. The icing is a nightmare. We also found that the green food colour goes straight through you. 
I thought about doing the red through the cake too but i ended up making a choc cake.
Come on Shane, get in the kitchen and make a snake cake.........

Next project is a Lizard cake...............hmmmm, now how to do that.


----------



## angua21 (Apr 29, 2007)

after someone said it would be hard to make a coiled snake cake, i had to go have a go 
it wasnt much trouble, icing it was the worst bit... not sure what species it is, any ID help would be much appreciated


----------



## koubee (Apr 29, 2007)

The icing of the cake was the worst, It drove me mad, i went through 2 bags of icing suger.....lol
Your cake looks awesome, well done.


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Apr 29, 2007)

my icing was so thick!!! it was a bit weird coz mine was a banana and coconut cake...... not really what u expect with green icing! lol

well done angua21!


----------



## Vat69 (Apr 29, 2007)

Is it wrong that I wanna see the green grub snake cut open to see the blood?

Kudos to everyone who's made the cakes though. They're all awesome looking


----------



## bulla_iia (Apr 29, 2007)

guess I am going to have to bring out the iron chef snake cake!!!!!


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Apr 29, 2007)

Vat69 said:


> Is it wrong that I wanna see the green grub snake cut open to see the blood?
> 
> Kudos to everyone who's made the cakes though. They're all awesome looking



hehehe here you go.... just like the whole cake its not as good as i imagined, but i tried! lol


----------



## phantomcat (Apr 29, 2007)

i've never laughed so hard in all my life!!!!!!!! 
moreliamatt im sorry, i know that it was a huge effort and it took alot to get the cake finished ... but you're right  it does look like a worm (im sorry , im so sorry i just cant stop laughing)
if its any consolation none of my cakes ever turn out the way they're supposed to either.
If you had made it a bit longer it probably would've looked less like a worm. 
I did like the blood though  nice touch! 
and when i get around to attempting a snake cake, i'll definatly put a pic on here so everybody gets a chance to chuckle at my effort.


----------



## shamous1 (Apr 29, 2007)

*How much*



MoreliaMatt said:


> hehehe here you go.... just like the whole cake its not as good as i imagined, but i tried! lol



How much for a piece of that cake and will you freight. What is it's locale? HAs it been eaten before? Can you organize permits as I've never freighted cake before.:lol: :lol:


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Apr 30, 2007)

phantomcat said:


> i've never laughed so hard in all my life!!!!!!!!
> moreliamatt im sorry, i know that it was a huge effort and it took alot to get the cake finished ... but you're right  it does look like a worm (im sorry , im so sorry i just cant stop laughing)
> if its any consolation none of my cakes ever turn out the way they're supposed to either.
> If you had made it a bit longer it probably would've looked less like a worm.
> ...



hahaha dont worry mate, laugh it up! i know its bad!  i had this awesome picture in my head.... but it just didnt work... lol

and shamous, i was avoiding telling everyone this, but the cake was as hard as a rock too! lol so i really dont think u want it...


----------



## Vat69 (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks for putting up pics. It may not have worked out the way you wanted but I still think it looked cool and was a spiffing idea


----------



## koubee (Apr 30, 2007)

That looks so cool Matt, who cares what it tastes like, as long as it looks good is all that matters.
Going to attempt a "Bearded Dragon" cake tomorrow.........this should be fun.


----------



## MoreliaMatt (May 3, 2007)

thats great! how did the beardy cake go?


----------



## eerin (May 3, 2007)

some one needs to pick a winner real quick this could go on for months!!! and if it comes down to a draw have a reptile party battle, decorations, party games, costumes and all
woop some reptile cake ass you crazy people
love ya work


----------



## Mrs Mac (May 3, 2007)

Lol all these cakes are awesome in my eyes. Its my b'day this saturday so im going to bake me a snake cake too. thanks for the inspiration and i'll be sure to post pics so every one can have a giggle.


----------



## MoreliaMatt (May 4, 2007)

thats great that your gonna have a go too!!!! cant wait to see photos!


----------



## koubee (May 4, 2007)

I haven't attempted the beardie cake yet, i've had the worst cold.
Will attempt it next week....still trying to work out how i'm going to do it.
It's really simple to make the cake, Mrs Mac, but the icing bit is really hard, you have to have the icing at a perfect consistancy. The icing that you can make with butter is proberly the best.
Make sure you post pics.


----------



## dragon170 (May 20, 2007)

*my attempt*

:lol: Thanks to this thread it gave me the idea to talk the better half into makig our 2yr old daughtera snake cake for her birthday. heres some pics hope you all enjoy and would love to know how you went koubee with the beardie cake. I even got in on the act and tried to make a mouse cup cake didn't turn out to well. lol


----------



## Ozzy671 (May 20, 2007)

Great Cake Dragon170


----------



## MoreliaMatt (May 20, 2007)

we have a winner!!!!

thats fantastic dragon170!


----------



## phantomcat (May 21, 2007)

that cake looks awsome!!!!! any chance that you'll be taking orders in the near future?


----------



## happy_life (May 21, 2007)

this is my attempt.  
PS. the cake tasted terible.


----------



## grimbeny (May 21, 2007)

Wow very nice its a toss up between Happy life and dragon i rekon.


----------



## Bendarwin (May 21, 2007)

All those Cakes look cool, some creative and maybe disturbed people out there. Hope you served up lots of Python Pasties.......

Old Joke Sorry.


----------



## shamous1 (May 21, 2007)

*Judge*

O'k. I'll be the judge on all of these. After all we need a winner.

There is one catch. You will all have to bake again and send them to me for a taste test:lol:


----------



## MoreliaMatt (May 22, 2007)

hahahaha i couldnt eat mine straight out the oven!!! lol so i bet it would taste real good after a few days postage!


----------



## Bryony (May 22, 2007)

*Idea *

WOW what a brain storm!
lol :lol: 

We shoukd have a................................... Snake Bake Sale 
And proceeds could go to AFTCRA 

Prize for best enty 

And lots and lots and LOTS of yummy cake!!!!!!!!!!!!
*drool*


----------



## Kate_12 (May 22, 2007)

My birthday cake


----------



## Tsidasa (May 22, 2007)

happy_life said:


> this is my attempt.
> PS. the cake tasted terible.


lmfao don't you hate that, when you spend all this time and it looks good but it tastes like crap. You shouldn't have told us we would have never known.

Dragon your cake is gorgeous! I want one just like it


----------



## Bryony (May 22, 2007)

Dont you guys know?

The uglier the food the better it tastes


----------



## dragon170 (May 24, 2007)

Don't know about that ours looked ok and tasted great:lol: 
should have sent you some Bryony, but we ate it all lol:lol:


----------



## slim6y (May 24, 2007)

Bryony said:


> Dont you guys know?
> 
> The uglier the food the better it tastes



Not true - Brussel Sprouts...


----------



## Lozza (May 24, 2007)

what a great thread  love all the cakes guys

my dads bday is on the 8th so I think I will make him a snake cake and give it a go


----------



## Bryony (May 24, 2007)

slim6y said:


> Not true - Brussel Sprouts...


 
They were cute!
My loving mother called them "little lettuces" and i ate them raw thinking they were cute little lettuces!

Now they a evil green things you peg at the cat on your fence:twisted:


----------



## slim6y (May 24, 2007)

Bryony said:


> They were cute!
> My loving mother called them "little lettuces" and i ate them raw thinking they were cute little lettuces!
> 
> Now they a evil green things you peg at the cat on your fence:twisted:



So maybe then they're cute but taste ugly, that porves your theory - I am going to work as hard as I can to dispell this theory and prove you wrong... Even if I have to go to the supermarket and try one of every ugly thing to see if it tastes good....

There must be something ugly that tastes bad... 

Yes... is liver and kidney and brain good looking and cute?


----------



## Forensick (May 24, 2007)

liver kidney and brain taste good tho....
if cooked properly of course


----------



## koubee (May 24, 2007)

ewww what about Ox tounge, looks bad and tastes just the same


----------



## Forensick (May 24, 2007)

ox tongue can be pretty good too....
very strong, very tender....

i could invite everyone to my house for an offal cooking lesson


----------



## koubee (May 24, 2007)

oh and cough mixture, it looks nasty (all yucky and brown), smells nasty, and tastes terrible (makes me gag)


----------



## koubee (May 24, 2007)

are you serious forensick, do you eat offal?


----------



## Bryony (May 24, 2007)

Oh bugger i started everyone off topic
lol
but custard apples look ugly and taste great
Whats that smelly fruit that stinks and looks horrible? Durian! it suppose to taste great also.....if you can hold your breath long enough that is :lol:


----------



## IsK67 (May 24, 2007)

koubee said:


> are you serious forensick, do you eat offal?



Is there something wrong with that?

IsK


----------



## slim6y (May 24, 2007)

koubee said:


> are you serious forensick, do you eat offal?



It's nice offal - when you cook it - put it on your garden and let the corn grow from it - makes corn taste better than any corn I have ever had!!!

Anyhow - I feel like I have misdirected this topic from snake cake to yucky ugly gooey, slimey, disgusting food like substances.


----------



## Forensick (May 24, 2007)

yes i eat it, tho rarely at home... its time consuming to cook.

to link the 2 topics....


make a mud cake mix, pipe into a cleaned insetinal lining, coil into snake, and bake....

would be a REALLY life like cake....
i may try it on saturday after i go to the butcher


----------



## koubee (May 24, 2007)

LOL sorry if i offended anyone. 
Lets get back to the cakes....


----------



## Forensick (May 24, 2007)

i did,,,,

i am very excited by my intestine cake!

-i'll post pictures....


----------



## koubee (May 24, 2007)

Intestine cake.........................oooh that sounds so yumm.......................not.
It would look good though.


----------



## Lozza (May 24, 2007)

koubee said:


> oh and cough mixture, it looks nasty (all yucky and brown), smells nasty, and tastes terrible (makes me gag)


cough mixture only stops you coughing coz you're too busy trying not to throw up


----------



## slim6y (May 24, 2007)

Intestine cake... hmmmm... Forensick (I think the last part of your name now has meaning) - while it sounds rather odd, i don't see why it wouldn't work. I mean it's just a chocolate sausage really...

hmmmm chocolate sausage yaaaaaaaaarmmmmmm.


----------



## Inkslinger (May 24, 2007)

Found these by gooleling snake cake

Marzipan works well and easy to paint.


----------



## slim6y (May 24, 2007)

But marzipan tastes YUCKY!


----------



## Tsidasa (May 25, 2007)

slim6y said:


> But marzipan tastes YUCKY!


i concur


----------



## Lozza (Jun 7, 2007)

finally (its for my dad tomorrow) -my attempt at a snake cake


----------



## Vat69 (Jun 7, 2007)

lozza said:


> finally (its for my dad tomorrow) -my attempt at a snake cake



Oooh a bandy bandy! Fancy! Great job!


----------



## happy_life (Jun 8, 2007)

Looks great, this is a great thread.


----------



## angua21 (Jun 8, 2007)

i too concur with the comment re marzipan being YUCKY


----------



## grimbeny (Jun 8, 2007)

I dont have a problem with marzipan but it is best eaten with other things and in small doses. An entire cake of marzipan wouldnt go down to well i rekon


----------

